# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Foxconn تطلب من العمال عدم العودة إلى Shenzhen بسبب مخاوفها من فيروس كورونا

## mohamed73

يتسبب تفشي فيروس كورونا في حدوث إضطرابات جماعية في جميع أنحاء الصين،  وقد أثر ذلك بشكل غير مباشر على سلاسل التوريد للشركات التقنية الكبرى. لقد  دفع هذا الفيروس بعض الشركات الكبرى إلى الإنسحاب من المؤتمر العالمي  للجوال MWC هذا العام.
 وفقًا لمذكرة حصلت عليها وكالة الأنباء Bloomberg، أصدرت شركة Foxconn  والتي تُشرف على تصنيع هواتف iPhone لشركة آقل تعليمات إلى موظفيها بتجنب  العودة إلى الوطن بعد عطلة رأس السنة الصينية الجديدة، والتي كان من  المتوقع أن تنتهي في 10 فبراير. ويأتي هذا بعد أن كانت Foxconn تتوقع إعادة  فتح مصانعها في اليوم 9 فبراير. 
 على الرغم من أن المصنع الرئيسي يقع خارج مدينة Shenzhen، وبالضبط في  مدينة Zhengzhou، إلا أن Shenzhen هي في الأساس مقر لشركة Foxconn وهناك  حيث توظف آلاف الموظفين الذين لا يعيشون هناك. لاحظ أنه لا يزال من غير  الواضح ما إذا كانت المذكرة تنطبق على عمال Foxconn المقيمين في Shenzhen  أو العاملين في مناطق أخرى أيضًا.
 وفقًا لـ Bloomberg، سيتم عزل عمال Foxconn العائدين من الخارج إلى  مدينة Zhengzhou خارج المقاطعة لمدة 14 يومًا، وهذا هو الوقت الذي يستغرقه  الشخص المصاب بعد تعرضه للمرض. يستمر تفشي فيروس كورونا في تعطيل الشركات  الأمريكية الكبرى التي تعمل في الصين.

----------

